# Epson 1100 - Won't Power On After Cleaning Print Head Manually



## sledzeppelin (Feb 1, 2014)

My 1100 was clogged so I removed the print head, cleaned it with windex, and put it back in. I put the ink carts in, turned it on, and it did the usual procedure. I left while it was doing that and came back 10 minutes later to find it had no power. Still can't get the power to go on, even after leaving it unplugged overnight. Any ideas? Could a full waste ink pad cause it to do this? When I plug it in I hear a very faint high-pitched sound for about half a second, but the lights never come on.


----------

